# Funky oncid at my local orchid society meet



## tnyr5 (Jun 15, 2015)

Check out this Oncid hybrid someone brought in. So cool!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 15, 2015)

Did John Dunkelberger bring this in?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2015)

That's super nice. Was it fragrant? Let me know if you can get a piece. :drool:


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone have a name to go with that one?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll find out at the next meeting. I think Linus might be right, but I'm new to the group & still learning names.


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2015)

That is interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 16, 2015)

That looks like Colmanara Wildcat and Fredclarkeara After Dark had a baby!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 16, 2015)

This is a very desirable flower!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jun 16, 2015)

Wooah, the black orchid lovers will love that!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2015)

paphioboy said:


> That looks like Colmanara Wildcat and Fredclarkeara After Dark had a baby!



:rollhappy:! LOLZ


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2015)

very new and exciting. i would grow one of those.


----------



## tim (Jun 16, 2015)

Baptistonia echinata x Cyrtochilum edwardii


----------



## Orchidkid99 (Jun 16, 2015)

I love it! It's black! Cool


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 16, 2015)

tim said:


> Baptistonia echinata x Cyrtochilum edwardii



Did JD bring this in?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 16, 2015)

Very interesting indeed.


----------

